# The misheard song words thread



## Stranger (1/12/21)

Hi all, it's December 2021 and we all need something to cheer us up and keep us going. 

This thread is all about misheard song words, post a link to the song and then tell us which words you mis heard. (You don't really have to mis hear them, you can make stuff up)

I will start with


and the lyrics

IS THIS BURNING, AN INTERNAL PAIN

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (1/12/21)

SWEET DREAMS ARE MADE OF CHEESE

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (1/12/21)

The Hannibal Lector of disco

I REMOVE UMBILICAL'S

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/21)

Many years ago a friend of mine fancied himself as a singer (he actually had a good voice).

Whenever we were at a pub with a band/singer he would get up and sing.

One of his favourites was "Up Where we Belong" from "An Officer and a Gentleman".

Instead of singing the correct lyrics...love lifts us up where we belong... he would sing...the lift goes up where we belong.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/12/21)

Don't you just hate it when you're singing along to your favourite tune, and the bloody artist sings the wrong lyrics

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (1/12/21)

Joan Jett - I love alcohol
Billy Joel - We built this city on alcohol

Although those are mostly intentionally misheard.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (1/12/21)

A well known story.

In 2019 during the The Voice SA Francois van Coke was one of the coaches/judges. He was going to do one of Fokofpolisikar's songs 'Komma' with The Drakensberg Boys Choir during a live broadcast.

All rehearsals done and ready for the show. A few minutes before they go on the producer asked Francois about the lyrics in the last verse. Is it 'intieme' or 'hout piele'?

It was too late to cancel the performance. So here is The Drakensberg Boys Choir and FvC singing about a mountain of wooden dicks.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/12/21)

Sooo many, but here's two top of my head:

Savage Garden - Animal song
Original: I want to live like animals
Me: I want to live like cannibals

Eurythmics - Love is a stranger
Original: And I want you so it's an obsession
Me: And I want you so it's an a sassia (yeah, I had no idea what she was saying and this was the days before googling lyrics)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/21)

Eurythmics - Love is a stranger
Original: And I want you so it's an obsession ...
We heard ... it's a circumcision !!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/21)

Adephi said:


> A well known story.
> 
> In 2019 during the The Voice SA Francois van Coke was one of the coaches/judges. He was going to do one of Fokofpolisikar's songs 'Komma' with The Drakensberg Boys Choir during a live broadcast.
> 
> ...



major faux pas ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (13/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (13/12/21)

Not me but some guy I walked past on my way to work in the Cape Town CBD a few years ago. He was singing Bruno Mars' 24K Magic

The lyric _"Twenty four karat magic in the air"_
He sang _"Twenty four magic carrots in the air"_

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/12/21)

Have fun

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)

Did some DJ work at small function in my early years and up came one drunk guest requesting I play the "Hasie Song" first thought it was Al Debbo's Hasie, but no, not that. We could not figure out what song he wanted was only to find out later that it was "*I see a clear moon rising*" from CCR. When it started playing, he came running to me screaming "there's the Hasie song.... *Hasie a clear moon rising.*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (9/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Did some DJ work at small function in my early years and up came one drunk guest requesting I play the "Hasie Song" first thought it was Al Debbo's Hasie, but no, not that. We could not figure out what song he wanted was only to find out later that it was "*I see a clear moon rising*" from CCR. When it started playing, he came running to me screaming "there's the Hasie song.... *Hasie a clear moon rising.*



mmm.......that would be "*bad moon rising*".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)

zadiac said:


> mmm.......that would be "*bad moon rising*".


 LOL. 30 years ago. Getting old is not for sissies and I guess all the Camels has not really helped my memory.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (11/4/22)

Are there no sheep in the Eastern cape ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

